# USMLE Notes



## Payal Bhole

Hello!!!
Can anyone please help me out with USMLE preparation..
I mean from where to download notes and how to go about...
I am in finAL Year of mbbs...mumbai
thank you


----------



## Medicine Buddy

Payal Bhole said:


> Hello!!!
> Can anyone please help me out with USMLE preparation..
> I mean from where to download notes and how to go about...
> I am in finAL Year of mbbs...mumbai
> thank you


Hey Dr. Najeebs lectures will be helpful for you.

Below is Dr. Najeebs lectures for free.

If you find him slow, watch at speed 2, in youtube. 
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCSgPh_h0QAp2tg-lCeA4-zw/videos

All the best


----------



## Rajesh Saagar

*Preparation Idea*

I think you can use various online sites that provide quality content for the preparation of USMLE. Also, focus on your preparation and concentrate on the various topics that have high importance.
It is also important to be thorough with the first three years syllabus of Medicine. As, many of the questions are asked from the first three years of Medicine. Today few Medical colleges in India also give some good training for USMLE to the Medical students studying in the respective colleges.


----------



## MedRook

I would highly agree that Dr. Najeebs lectures are some of the best (if not the best IMO) that you will find.


----------



## edwardsymmon

USMLE notes are needed for all the students who are going to attend this exam .Can any suggest the best books ..?


----------



## M Amin Amjad

Kaplan is the best book!:thumbsup:


----------



## Crypt

M Amin Amjad said:


> Kaplan is the best book!:thumbsup:


Kaplan lectures are better,

And FA is the USMLE 'bible' is what they call it


----------



## shanelowney

There are many students group available in this forum. You can ask directly to join groups, or you can also check other post for detailed information about the USMLE test notes.


----------

